# C irapeanum growing well



## polyantha (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi everyone! My irapeanums are growing pretty well, two stems just withered but one is still growing. I think the other two stems (same plant/ base) withered but the plant itself is still ok. The one that is still green is from another plant, so there are two plants in this compot.
Plant size is 11cm/4.4 inch
Hoping for the best but expecting the worst. Winter is coming 






















:clap:


----------



## Seb63 (Jul 7, 2014)

Good news! ...mais j'aurais jamais pensé à une tête de moine ! ;-)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2014)

Good luck.


----------



## Dido (Jul 8, 2014)

Great still crossing fingers for you


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 12, 2014)

Good luck with this one!


----------



## dodidoki (Jul 16, 2014)

How do you plan to manage it in winter? Any idea?


----------



## polyantha (Jul 17, 2014)

"Average annual temperature: 19.1 °C, Maximum 29.7°C, Minimum 7.2°C. Average annual precipitation 2259 mm. The rainy season in Guatemala usually begins in May and ends in October. It is bimodal, with peaks in June and September. During July/August there is often a two to three week marked cessation of the rain. January is usually the driest and coolest month."

So I will let the water out of my box and will not water in winter. The evaporation through the filter pad will make the soil drier in winter. I will keep it at around 12°C I think.
Did you contact Jan? Perhaps he will tell us how to do it...


----------

